# bilder switchen



## melli (2. November 2003)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten.
In der rechten Tabelle sind mehrere kleine Bilder und wenn ich drauf klicke, sollen sie in der linken Spalte erscheinen (im groß-format) ist das möglich?
Wenn ja wie? In Flash ist das glaub ich alles kein Problem, aber geht das auch in HTML?


Liebe Grüsse
melli


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2003)

Theoretisch ist das möglich, inwieweit es in der Praxis umzusetzen ist, hängt davon ab, was sonst in der linken Spalte ist (leer?)...

Wieviele Bilder?

Also ich denke gerade konkret an JavaScript und zwar ans image Object...

Bisserl mehr Infos wären superlieb!


----------



## michi_pc (2. November 2003)

Hi Melli

Mach doch einfach einen Link Draus! Ist doch viel besser oder nicht? 

Ich meine, das hat doch auch was! ^_^


----------



## Fabian H (2. November 2003)

Hm, vielleicht so:

```
<td>
    Rechte Spalte, großes Bild
    <img src="erstes_bild.png" border="0" alt="Vollgrößee Bild" id="BildGross">
</td>
<td>
    <a href="bild1.png" onClick="window.document.getElementById('BildGross').src='bild1.png'; return false;">
        <img src="thumb1.png" border="0" alt="Bild 1"
         title="Anklicken, um in voller Größe anzusehen">
    </a>
    <br>
    <a href="bild2.png" onClick="window.document.getElementById('BildGross').src='bild2.png'; return false;">
        <img src="thumb2.png" border="0" alt="Bild 2"
         title="Anklicken, um in voller Größe anzusehen">
    </a>
    <br>
    <!-- usw... -->
```

hth

//Edit hoppla, was übersehen.
So, etwas benutzerfreundlicher


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2003)

Ohne Fabian jetzt zu kritisieren, wäre es jetzt nicht schlauer mit document.images[Nr].src zu arbeiten? Alleine nur um crossbrowser kompatibel zu sein?

Oder habe ich da falsche Infos zu document.getElemetById?


----------



## Fabian H (2. November 2003)

Stimmt, du hast recht.
Netscape unterstützt getElementById z.B. nur ab version 6.
Mehr weiss ich in Sachen kompatiblität auch nicht, aber es werden warscheinlich meist ältere Browser sein, die es nicht unterstützen.

Ich benutz es nur, weil man halt so ziemlich alle Elemente per ID ansprechen kann.
Aber besser ist es doch mit images.

//Edit: Ah, was gefunden:
Zitat von http://wallner.net3services.com/dhtml_cb.html


> [...] bis hin zum getElementByID in den modernen, das W3-DOM unterstützenden, Browsern (IE5, NS6, MOZ, OP5)


(Huch sind das wenig  )


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2003)

...deswegen meine Befürchtungen...

ich scripte teilweise für meine Schwesters Firma kleine Javascripte und die müssen ab Brosergeneration 4.XX aufwärts lauffähig sein, da bekommt man schon oft eine Krise!


----------

